# Chroma key



## dupek (Apr 3, 2011)

I come across the DSLR Remote Pro. The Green Screen PhotoBooth included does good job, but is not what I am looking for. I want to manually control the process.Does any one know of similar software.


----------



## j-dogg (Apr 3, 2011)

Am I the only Boards of Canada fan who saw the title and had to open this thread to see what it was about?


----------

